# Gina-Lisa Lohfink knutscht jetzt mit Loona



## Mandalorianer (18 Juli 2011)

*Frauenküsse im Wasser
Gina-Lisa Lohfink knutscht jetzt mit Loona
​*
Gina-Lisa Lohfink (24) hat es derzeit wirklich nicht leicht. Vor Kurzem trennte sie sich von ihrem Freund Arthur Boka (28). Während sie anfangs noch verkündete, es hätte aufgrund der „unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen nicht mehr gepasst“, wurde sie schnell deutlich und verriet sauer, dass Arthur sie betrogen habe.


Während Artur sich in Schweigen hüllt, machte sich Gina-Lisa auf den Weg nach Mallorca, um in Loonas (36) neuem Musikvideo mitzuspielen und etwas Ablenkung zu finden. Und es scheint, als hätte sie diese Ablenkung schnell gefunden – jedoch anders, als man denkt. Wie bild.de berichtet, wurde Gina-Lisa nämlich auf Mallorca beim Küssen erwischt! Jedoch nicht mit einem neuen Lover, sondern mit Loona! Angeblich wären sich die beiden nach den Dreharbeiten zu Loonas neuem Video näher gekommen und konnten im Wasser nicht die Lippen voneinander lassen.

Ob Gina-Lisa denkt, so wäre der Trennungsschmerz schneller zu überwinden? Man weiß es nicht, jedoch scheint sie gefallen an der Knutscherei gefunden zu haben: „Es war nicht mein erster Frauenkuss und er war lecker!“ Vielleicht ist das Ganze ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint, sondern einfach nur eine Szene aus Loonas neuem Video... 

*Loona trat am Wochenende im Kölner Club „Diamonds“ auf und verriet: „Wir küssen uns nicht nur, wir machen auch Liebe miteinander. Momentan sehen wir uns zweimal die Woche.“ Und Gina-Lisa sei nicht die erste Frau, die sie „vernascht“ habe, denn: „Ein bisschen bi schadet nie...“ :WOW::WOW:* *Nur wollte Gina-Lisa auf BILD-Nachfrage sich nicht dazu äußern *


*Greetz vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Q (18 Juli 2011)

na dann viel Spass


----------



## tommie3 (18 Juli 2011)

Dann können wir uns ja schonmal auf den Lesbenporno freuen.


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juli 2011)

Immer schön im Gespräch bleiben!


----------



## danielxD (18 Juli 2011)

des find ich irgendwie geil, wenn die 2 heißen Bienen miteinander spielen 
aber des wird alles nur PR sein


----------



## comatron (19 Juli 2011)

Da wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört.


----------



## mark lutz (21 Juli 2011)

ich glaube ist nur pr


----------

